# Intermittent fasting



## hoyle21 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone have good info on this?


----------



## Robert Parrish (Oct 13, 2013)

Google has a shit-load of info about it.  Works well for some, works like crap for others, and makes no difference with some others.  I tried it for 2-weeks; nothing noticeable.  Each to his own. . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

Good call in starting this thread Jew

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health - good place to start

the following have a paleo twist to IF

Mark's Daily Apple
The Bulletproof Executive

 . . and dont forget this little gem, although you'll need to send cawk pics to [sil] if you want advices:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/180217-dr-sil-organic-heaven.html


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

Robert Parrish said:


> Google has a shit-load of info about it.  Works well for some, works like crap for others, and makes no difference with some others.  I tried it for 2-weeks; nothing noticeable.  Each to his own. . .



IF isnt for everyone, agreed, but do you think 2 weeks is long enough for a fair assessment? It would be like running a 2 weeks cycle IMO.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 13, 2013)

Google has a lot of info but there seems to be multiple versions of it.   Just skipping breakfast is considered intermittent fasting.   I'm trying to find the best version for a body building lifestyle.


Also, two weeks isn't long enough to have an opinion one way or another.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 13, 2013)

leangains.com

lotta no bullshit info there

which I just realized it what the captn posted first


precision nutrition has some IF articles as well that are pretty good..you have to rummage around the site a bit though


----------



## Robert Parrish (Oct 13, 2013)

No, two weeks isn't a fair assessment.  But with zero noticeable affects on my energy levels, workout intensities, appetite and the like, I just said the heck with it.


----------



## Presser (Oct 13, 2013)

SheriV said:


> leangains.com
> 
> lotta no bullshit info there
> 
> ...



^^This. Leangain is going to be one of your best sources for info on IF.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2013)

Just get a copy ofthe warrior diet and check out ironaddicts forum there is a huge thread over there about IF


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 13, 2013)

Ive seen study for it in md...against it in flex...sil likes it


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Just get a copy ofthe warrior diet and check out ironaddicts forum there is a huge thread over there about IF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash



You got a link to that forum?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You got a link to that forum?



Yup ill get it to u in a min and post it! 


Here it is:

http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28781

Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Yup ill get it to u in a min and post it!
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> ...



subbed thanks for that . .  its a long arse thread!


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Anyway we can get Sil to chime in?   I've seen his name be brought up a few times when it comes to this.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> subbed thanks for that . .  its a long arse thread!



Yup it sure is! Ull like alot of what people did in that thread very informative... 

When i ran the warrior diet or wd as we called it... This is what mine looked like:

Cottage cheese or greek yogurt w blueberries for the first three meals thru the day at like 9am...12 am and 3 pm

My crazy feed meal was from 6 pm thr 9 pm each night

My reason as to why it did not work fully for me was because i work during my feed meal and couldnt eat as i was supposed to... 

If u want a copy of the book let me know and ill send it to u in a pdf


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 18, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Yup it sure is! Ull like alot of what people did in that thread very informative...
> 
> When i ran the warrior diet or wd as we called it... This is what mine looked like:
> 
> ...



I'd love a copy


----------



## BigKevKris (Oct 18, 2013)

I would love a copy as we'll if you don't mind


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## j2048b (Oct 18, 2013)

If u guys pm me with an email addy ill send it or i can upload it to my mega account for u guus to get along with a few more books by the same author! 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 8, 2013)

I think this site covers the basics well. http://ryanreynoldsworkoutroutine.com/intermittent-fasting-the-renegade-diet


its free


----------



## vassille (Jan 19, 2014)

hoyle21 said:


> Anyone have good info on this?



what is your goal?


----------



## Gorm (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been using this with great success for some time now. I've lost over 100 lbs. The particular diet I'm using is Ori Hofmekler's "Warrior Diet" (20hr fast/4hr eating window) as well. I have an endomorph body type and have struggled with being fat most of my life.

I have done the very strict, 6 meals a day diet plan, and I've gotten better results with Intermittent Fasting and I cheat more doing this. 

Because I work graves, I don't go to bed shortly after my feast. And one thing I've noticed is that I will get CRAZY sleepy after I eat carbs. I've learned to avoid this by avoiding carbs or by breaking the 20/4 routine about once or twice a week (going w 16/8).


----------

